# Interesting Dos, Cuts, and Dyes



## Ryker's_Mom (Mar 21, 2012)

I searched but didn't *see* a thread like this...doesn't mean one doesn't exist, so I apologize if this is a re-do. Either way, I think these are pretty cool so bringing them back up couldn't hurt.

I know the last one isn't a poodle - but I think we all (and possibly our dogs) have had a day or two like that...


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

OMG, the last one is priceless. I think that actually is a poodle! LOL 

My MPOOs would kill me if I tried an of these looks on them, but thankfully I don't have the grooming talent so they have nothing to worry about.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Gotta love that snail


----------



## CraftyGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

I always laugh when I see these come up on google searches! Thanks for sharing! Right now were are working on growing out Geno's 'ponydoodle' mane, and I wish we could do more creative grooming on him, but he's black and color isn't an option


----------



## Ryker's_Mom (Mar 21, 2012)

Rowan said:


> OMG, the last one is priceless. I think that actually is a poodle! LOL
> 
> My MPOOs would kill me if I tried an of these looks on them, but thankfully I don't have the grooming talent so they have nothing to worry about.


That last one *is* a poodle? Oh man. Haha - I'll just show Ryke that picture when he's being naughty. "See? I could make you look like _this_."


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

I have seen all those but the duck and octopus(and the last one ) Gotta admit the lady that does those is pretty talented with scissors!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I love the last picture. I bet the big pile in the background is what's left of that poor poodle's hair!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow, there are enough cool looks to choose from to have Halloween every day of the year!:biggrin1:


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I LOVE THIS STUFF!!! (In case it wasn't already obvious..haha) Great pictures! I think the camel and the bison are my faves. And, of course, Captain Jack!!

CraftyGirl, if Geno's mane and tail (or fetlocks?) get a few inches long, you can just bleach the length and stay a half inch or so away from the skin. Then you can dye those parts, or leave them orange (that's the color black usually turns without repeated bleaching). He could be a Halloween pony! : P


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I love the buffalo and camel, and the pirate. Here's one of my fave creative grooms of all time:










Trying to scissor my poodle nice and smooth in just a plain old' puppy cut has really got me appreciating the grooming talent!

--Q

ETA: just realized PammiPoodle and I like the exact same ones. High five, girl!


----------



## qtpoodle (Jan 15, 2012)

I really love the snail. I still think Lumi looks amazing as a pony. My daughter would just die if I somehow managed to get Meadow to look like a My Little Pony.


----------

